# Spice Girls



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For anyone that was looking for Spice Girls tickets. The ACC show on Mon Feb 4th just released a bunch of tickets in sections 110 and 117 right next to the stage. I picked up 4 tix for my daughter and her friends. Thats 4 shows going to be sold out. Get them quick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Only if they add an adult only concert and they perform naked.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Only if they add an adult only concert and they perform naked.


Ha HA!

I'm going with my wife and daughter. We saw them back in 1998. It was great fun! These girls can sing, and they are easy on the eyes!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have no interest myself, got the tix for my daughter. But you have to admit 4 sold out shows in Toronto and sold out everywhere else they are going including 14 straight sold out shows at the O2 Arena in England... they must be doing something right. I personally could not name you one tune they have ever done.


----------



## seansdadj (Jan 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Only if they add an adult only concert and they perform naked.


ahahah that was great!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the Monkeys used Vox Super Beatles,a Gretch, drums and the archies played some funky guitars too,also had cute girls, so there is a couple differences IMO^^^^^^^^^ stay tuned^^^^^^^^^^^Jim-- former daydream believer now jughead


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Only if they add an adult only concert and they perform naked.




...it would be great if they performed with musicians. then, at least it could be called a music concert.

-dh


----------

